# Going to write a FAQ soon, but something does not work still

## BobOki

I will be writing a faq pretty soon on setting up a:

qmail, vpopmail, vqregister, qadmin, autorespond, courier-imap, squirrelmail, SpamAssasin/razor (possibly DSPAM) and clamav.

The problem is, I have everything else up and running, but I cannot get vqregister to even compile.

gcc -I/home/vpopmail/include -I/usr/local/mysql/include -o register.o -c register.c

register.c:8:22: vpopmail.h: No such file or directory

register.c: In function `go_register':

register.c:157: error: `VA_SUCCESS' undeclared (first use in this function)

register.c:157: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

register.c:157: error: for each function it appears in.)

register.c:163: error: `VA_BAD_CHAR' undeclared (first use in this function)

register.c:163: error: `VA_ILLEGAL_USERNAME' undeclared (first use in this function)

register.c:169: error: `VA_USERNAME_EXISTS' undeclared (first use in this function)

register.c:179: error: `VA_BAD_D_DIR' undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [register.o] Error 1

Anyone know of any install directions? Inter7 doesn't have anything but a 1 line changelog (yay).

----------

## BobOki

****UPDATE!*****

I have now gotten it to install properly (WHAT A MESS!)

Now I am facing yet ANOTHER problem. Now I am getting:

Unrecoverable Error: Unable to add user due to bad permissions.

An unrecoverable error occured while processing your request.

Please contact the administrator if this continues.

vQregister v2.5

Now, that is the WEB error. Somehow there is a permissions error or SOMETHING... but I am at a loss as to what thus far. This is really a PITA!

p.s. I GARUNTEE THIS NEEDS A DAMN GUIDE!

----------

## slartibartfasz

*aehem*

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/qmail-howto.xml

----------

## BobOki

 *slartibartfasz wrote:*   

> *aehem*
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/qmail-howto.xml

 

While I appreciate the fact that you replied, and even supplied me with those links, I regret to inform you that neither have vqregister instructions in them, which is the main purpose of this post.

Those guides are also pretty good, while they miss some things and others are out-of-date, I can combine them with others to make a working mailserver, now the last two peices I have to fit in is bandwidth throttling and the vqregister. 

*NOTE* vqregister is a package from inter7.com that allows people to sign up for a free e-mail account al-la hotmail.

(Currently I run Windows 2003 and a WONDERFUL (yeah it really is this good!) program called mdaemon. But, I am switching my servers over to linux, and the awesome gentoo and need the same functionality. The combo listed above does what I want, and i like the products (though still I am torn between spamassasin and DSPAM.. dspam looking better, but it requires the users to actually DO something, which means I very well may go with spam assasin.))

Now inter7 made this great open source program, then released it with a BAD Makefile, HORRIBLE options, and ABSOLUTLY ZERO DOCUMENTATION. To get suppoprt it costs like $1500, and yeah right to that. I have found a couple papers on it which pointed me in the correct directions to get it installed, but it is still not working properly... as in the stupid thing will not connect to the mysql database even with all the correct permission "permission denied"

----------

## BobOki

OMG.. I am getting to the point where I am ready to PAY someone to walk me though a successful instalation of this damn program!

IT IS JUST FLAT OUT NOT WORKING!

----------

## Chris W

No dude, payment might not be necessary, but patience might.  You are asking for advice on a product for which there isn't an ebuild and therefore it's unlikely there's a large installed user base in Gentoo circles.

The error is most likely coming from vpopmail (the vadduser function as called from vqregister's add_user function) which doesn't have permissions to something on the file system.  I strongly suspect that it's trying to create the virtual mail box/dir, but without access to a suitable setup to test in I cannot be certain.  Have you tested vpopmail, particularly in relation to file-system permissions, is working before trying to build something else on top of it?   The error code being returned by vadduser is less than or equal -3 and not VA_BAD_D_DIR ... perhaps that's in the man page or other doco for the vpopmail interfaces.

Incidently, the thing that vqregister needs more than an install guide is an ebuild.

----------

## BobOki

I do not know how to give it access to whatever it might need.

I have given the acting account mysql GLOBAL access, so I don't think its that.

Can you explain how to check those permission problems?

If I can get some easy to follow thru with instructions that actually work, then I would imagine someone will make an ebuild.

----------

## Chris W

You can check the installation of vpopmail (Use the ebuild?) following : http://www.inter7.com/vpopmail/install.txt altough I think the ebuild uses vpopmail as both the user and group.  The /var/vpopmail directory should probably belong to ther vpopmail, but you might want to check with a search in these forums.   

Do the vaddomain and vadduser and other commands work?

http://www.inter7.com/vpopmail/doc/index.html

----------

## BobOki

Yes sir, vpopmail is working fine, I can manually add users and domains with no errors detected..

The ebuild worked great.

Now, if vqregister doesn't have permissions to run a command or something, I don't know about that. I can TRY to read the source code of vqregister, but I am not a c++ guy, I did vb and am switching to c# (which i might have to go php now that I am moving linux.

Btw, thank you for taking your time to help me out!

----------

## BobOki

bump.

----------

## Chris W

What are the ownership and file permissions for the vqregister binary file?

----------

## BobOki

Which vregister binary file?

----------

## nianderson

so hows it comming with vqregister? and your version of the ultimate qmail guide?

----------

## BobOki

As it is standing, vqregister pretty much.. well I honestly think it doesn't work. I don't think that it CAN work, and after looking at the .c code, I think the free version they give out outright doesn't work.

To make it work they want you to pay them to set it up, and I am pretty sure they upload a working copy.

I have not heard from one person on the many forums I have posted for help about how to make it work, say they have got it to work. Everyone points to the same article on the net on the configuration for it, which doesn't work.

Doecumentation on the inter7 website is nothing more than a changelog, and contacting them got me a reply saying that the changelog is great documentation, and contains everything to get vqregister working.

*cough* rriiiiiiiight *cough*

So in the next few days I might just write up my Howto with:

qmail, vpopmail, couirrier-imap, spamassassin, clamav, squirrelmail, WITH WORKING POP AND IMAP and WORKING AUTHENTICATION.

I will pretty much be taking about 4 different guides and about 15 different posts and re-writing into non-gibberish the how-to, so it should not take too long.

BUT, if ANYONE has a working vqregister (not a I saw a site with a config) but a WORKING vqregister, get ahold of me PLEASE.

----------

## nianderson

be interested to see how your howto turns out. im getting goodat settting up qmail and vpopmail heheh ive done it a bunch of times now and im starting to get the hang of it. 

id like to see ebuilds for qmailmrtg and vqregister  or some kind of qmail-toaster that will setup most everything like the RH qmailtoaster packages right out of the box.

----------

## BobOki

I doubt we will see a vqregister package simply becuase I have not been able to find a version that even works yet, much less enough documentation to MAKE it work.

----------

## danone

did you chown?maybe I now that problem..

----------

